# A Nice little Holder...



## JD Combs Sr (Sep 12, 2012)

...even if I do say so myself.:biggrin:  

Inspired by a fellow woodworker on another forum. (read "A blatant rip-off" :wink

Black Cherry outer and inner cylinders, African Black-wood lid, 1/4"  Maple dowel rod connector.  Finish is: Sanded to 320g then 1 coat of  thin CA as a sealer then Deft RC semi-gloss lacquer.  This one is a  little tight for the longest picks.  I consider this one a prototype.   The next one I will give it about another 1/4" of head room clearance for the  picks.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 12, 2012)

I bet that was funto make,looks great!!!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, excellent "re-creation."


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Very creative, I like it!


----------



## Glen Schumann (Sep 12, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 13, 2012)

That's a good looking project; looks like it was fun to make too.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice one.  I like the combination of wood used and the shape you gave it.

You need some work on your website though.  I was checking out your "gallery"  clicked on the "Choo Choo" and a picture of a bowl appeared.  Same thing with the "Wobbler".


----------



## Katya (Sep 13, 2012)

Delightful- really like the shape and the colours & texture.  Begs to be picked up.  Very elegant.


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 14, 2012)

Flattering for the original maker.  You did him justice.  It’s wonderful.


----------



## BSea (Sep 14, 2012)

I think I'll have to blatantly rip it off too.  Looks like fun.


----------



## Curly (Sep 14, 2012)

Good looking toothpick holder but it's not a "blatant ripoff". The design was published in one of the wood turning magazines, a British one I think, many years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## Dustygoose (Sep 14, 2012)

Yep.  I'm gona rip this off too.  Great job


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice job. That looks better than the one from Wood magazine a couple of years ago. That is sharp looking.


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 16, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 16, 2012)

Hardly a ripoff, James - Bernie made his from an old Wood magazine article, I believe. Yours is simply an elegant redesign of the original concept. Well done!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments.  BTW the only ones I had seen(don't get the magazine were the ones Bernie made so mine is still a ripoff of his:biggrin:.  This one does look pretty good but I still need to make any future ones a little taller.  When this one is closed you can feel the lid hit the tips of the picks.


----------

